# Norco 2015



## aeso (19. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

weiß jemand ab wann die 2015er Modelle von Norco in D verfügbar sind und welche Ausführungen vom Range Carbon in D vertrieben werden sollen?

Grüße
aeso


----------



## microbat (19. Oktober 2014)

http://www.norco.com/bikes/mountain/

...einfach auf die deutsche Norco Seite gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aeso (19. Oktober 2014)

topolino schrieb:


> http://www.norco.com/bikes/mountain/
> 
> ...einfach auf die deutsche Norco Seite gehen...



Danke, aber auf der norco Seite war ich schon. Mich würd halt interessieren ab wann das range in Deutschland verfügbar ist und ob alle Varianten in Deutschland auf den Markt kommen. Das 2014er range LE gabs meines Wissens nach z.B nicht.


----------



## microbat (20. Oktober 2014)

Zeit > keine Ahnung
Varianten > das LE wurde nur auf den kanadischen nord-amerikanischen Pages angeboten
gehe also davon aus, das es die Teile auf der deutschen Seite auch (irgendwann) hier zu kaufen gibt
(ansonsten fährt man halt nach Österreich / Italien / Schweiz / usw.)


----------



## studicker (21. Oktober 2014)

Aussage vom Norco Vertrieb war Anfang 2015 (März oder April wenn ich nicht irre). War für mich der Grund doch ein Banshee zu kaufen...


----------



## Rider_888 (2. April 2015)

weiß jemand was das alu Rahmen wiegt? 2015 range 
ich finde nirgendswo Angaben dazu


----------



## microbat (3. April 2015)

Müssten so um die 2400 Gramm sein - ohne Dämpfer Größe M...
... Norco schreibt gerne 20% unter der Alu Variante
- was das auch immer bedeuten mag.


----------

